# A chance for some good publicity?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was looking at this and this may be a chance for some good publicity.
i think we can win, if everyone cparticipates and cross post it on other forums!
what do you think?

Battle of the Breeds: Animal Planet


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm singing up now.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i did too. i figure if everyone on here signs up, theres no way we cant win.


----------

